# Briggs and Stratton Motor Wheel



## kreika

Can't find the ad now but it was on Sacramento Craig's $250.


----------



## catfish

That's not even half of one. Maybe a quarter of one.


----------



## kreika

catfish said:


> That's not even half of one. Maybe a quarter of one.




I sent them a message of interest and also ask if any other parts were available. Nada on a return message. Oh well...farther than I'd like to drive for only a 1/4 somethin'.


----------



## catfish

kreika said:


> I sent them a message of interest and also ask if any other parts were available. Nada on a return message. Oh well...farther than I'd like to drive for only a 1/4 somethin'.




Good call. Unless you find on of these complete, I wouldn't waste your time. Parts for these can be impossible to find.


----------



## kreika

catfish said:


> Good call. Unless you find on of these complete, I wouldn't waste your time. Parts for these can be impossible to find.




And thank you for the info!


----------



## Turid

To start with I have to warn you all...my english isn't flawless ...but I will do my best.  I found this forum while I was googling today.  It's the first time in a year googling Briggs & Stratton, and I found something that wasn't posted years ago.  I have these motor wheels after my late father (who was in to veteran motors) - but in Norway there is no marked for  motor wheels. Last summer I contacted a motor museum in Norway and sent pictures of them...the respons was ; "Is that parts of a 50cc moped". So they are too rare here.

Nor me or my husband have the same passion as my late father had....and I am looking for a forum for safe sale.  I hope I can get some advise from you all.

Regards from Turid
..in Norway


----------



## kreika

Hi Turid,
What a great looking Briggs motor wheel you have. I would recommend going to the main forums and posting in either general discussion about bicycles, or pre 1933 bikes or possibly in the motorized bicycle section. I believe @ALTWORD is very knowledgeable about these praticular motors. Best of luck in finding answers and possibly a sale!
Have fun,
Chris


----------



## kreika

@catfish also may be able to help???


----------



## Turid

kreika said:


> Hi Turid,
> What a great looking Briggs motor wheel you have. I would recommend going to the main forums and posting in either general discussion about bicycles, or pre 1933 bikes or possibly in the motorized bicycle section. I believe @ALTWORD is very knowledgeable about these praticular motors. Best of luck in finding answers and possibly a sale!
> Have fun,
> Chris



Thanks kreika...I will try navigate around - and hopefully it ends well


----------



## zephyrblau

@bricycle


----------



## Rick Wolfe

Hi,anyone know where to find the tire for a smith or briggs.


----------

